# People with impaction knowledge please help



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Hello all. Long time no see (for those who know me).

I'm just posting for some help / suggestions on what to do.

I took my cat Moby into the vet on Monday as he was vomiting and hadn't been pooping. I had experienced this about a year before, and it was because he was badly constipated. Last year he was taken in and given a couple enema and so fluids under the skin, and he stayed over night. I ended up pooping it all out the next day at home.

This time I took him in and they gave him two enemas, some hairball medication and some Lactulose (sp?) as a laxative. They told me if he didn't have a bowel movement to bring him back in the next day. He had one that night, but it's wasn't overly large (it amount to a regular poop - but I thought there would be more if he was constipated). I didn't bring him in as I thought maybe he would pass it slower than before. That poop happened Monday night of course. He pooped again a little the next day (2 lumps), and what I thought was more on Wednesday, but it may have been from my other cat thinking back. Thursday again was only one lump, and Friday there was nothing and he was straining a lot again, but only started straining after the vet closed.

I got up first thing on Saturday and got an appointment at the vet. He had pooped on little lump during the night. The vet told me that she would give him another enema and some fluid under the skin, and if that fails she would have to remove it manually under sedation. She ended up having to do the latter.

She said that she ended up removing a large impaction that was a ball of poop about an inch in diameter. She couldn't feel any behind it, but the colon was very stretched to compensate for the impaction. She wasn't sure if there may be another one up further beyond reach. They didn't do an x-ray, but they were fitting me in and they were booked solid (they stayed an hour late to finish him up). They upped the dosage of Lactulose to 5ml (from 3) 3 times a day and also gave me cisapride to give him 3 times a day. If his colon does not return to normal, he may be on cisapride and lactulose for the remainder of his life.

They said to bring him back in on Monday if he doesn't have a bowel movement. He just now attempted to no avail.

I'm at a difficult stage in life right now, as I can't afford to much of anything. The first vet bill was $192, and the second was $115. If he has to continue his medication it will be over $80 a month (although that may reduce if his dosages do). I don't know if I can afford the upkeep.

Those with experience in this area - do you think there's still a chance of him getting better? Do you think that if he does, that the costs for medication would be high? I really don't know if I should get him put to sleep. I love him, but it doesn't make sense to keep him if I can't afford to.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Poor Moby, he's gotta be really uncomfortable. What kind of food is he eating? Being on a wet food diet and getting plenty of water into his system would be a big help...you may want to consider giving him a syringe of water a couple times a day. Or if he's already on wet food, adding water to make it soupy.

Once this clears and he gets to pooping regularly, you may be able to treat him by increasing the fiber in his diet (canned pumpkin or psyllium). Slippery Elm is also good for constipation, I've made the syrup recipe in the link below and added it to wet food (my cat wasn't fussy about what got mixed in her food)

http://www.littlebigcat.com/?action=lib ... lipperyelm

Good luck, I hope Moby is feeling better soon. Welcome back to the forum...


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Well - he was on dry food before. I'm switching him to wet. I guess a little too late.

I had tried wet food before, but I thought he had gotten sick from it before when he was constipated. But he probably didn't looking back. He was throwing up - and me and the vet thought it was the wet food cause it was relatively newly introduced at that point. She had thought the throwing up had dehydrated him, making him constipated. But since this episode maybe it was the constipation/impaction that made him throw up.

I really hope he poops tonight sometime. I've been worried all week about it, and it just seems to get worse. It's hard to sleep at night (I haven't gotten much sleep all week).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Do the switch to wet a little at a time, just give him a teaspoon or so to start (and I'd withhold the dry until after the wet is gone)...basically work him up to it. In the meantime get some extra water in him with a syringe. If he's still not going with the current meds, you can add the pumpkin or slippery elm...they won't hurt. You can obviously get pumpkin in the grocery store...just make sure it's unflavored (no cinnamon or pumpkin pie spices), you'll need to hit a health or natural food store or vitamin store for the Slippery Elm. It comes in capsules that you can open up, I think 6 capsules equaled 1 teaspoon.

Oh...and make sure it's good wet food...Natural Balance is probably a good choice as it has good natural grains in it like brown rice (more fiber!). But you don't want to go grain-free (no Wellness, Prairie, EVO) as the lack of grains can make the constipation worse.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bean, don't give up, my friend. We all love Moby and our prayers are with you both.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I went through something similar with Levi in the last few months. His constipation, however, was due to pain associated with a mass removed from his anus, rather than just having it happen out of the blue. Also, because I'm a vet student, I caught the constipation really early. He wound up having to go to the clinic 5 times in two weeks, and get multiple enemas at home. It took 3 months of intermittent Lactulose and close monitoring, but he has been able to go by himself for an entire week without any medication. *dances excitedly*

It definately isn't time to give up yet. I know how incredibly frustrating watching him struggle must be, but this condition can usually be managed with diet changes and medication.

As others have mentioned, feeding him a high quality wet food is very good. Mixing water into the food to make a soup is a good idea as well.

Lactulose is given for most types of constipation. It is a sugar that animals do not have the enzymes to digest, so the bacteria in the colon will degrade it. The products produced cause water from elsewhere in the body to be drawn into the colon, which helps hydrate the fecal balls, and produce a softer stool. This is another reason why the canned food is so important, because some fluids are lost with the action of Lactulose. Unfortunately, the colon can adjust to Lactulose over time, so some changes may have to be made to dosing in the longterm. Because you live in Canada, you can actually buy Lactulose without a prescription at the pharmacy, which would reduce the cost significantly. I was able to buy a 500 mL of Lactulose for under $12 Can.

Cisapride is a promotility agent. It sounds like Moby has some degree of megacolon, which happens when the large intestine loses its normal motility pattern, which allows the feces to back up. I'm not sure how much Cisapride costs.

Above all, you need to monitor Moby's defecation patterns very closely. I know it is extremely difficult when you have more than one cat. Because I have three kitties, I monitor the poo situation by feeling Levi's abdomen. Do you think your vet would be willing to show you how to do that? It really is the most accurate way to assess if he has defecated when you have another cat, unless you are able to keep them separated.

Also, if he is showing signs of constipation, you need to act quickly, as it won't resolve on its own. I really feel that being aggressive in the beginning is very important, to prevent excessive stretching of the colon. Excessive distension causes irreversible loss of motility, which greatly complicates the situation.

I wish you the best of luck! I think once you have this bout of constipation under control that you will likely be able to manage his condition with diet and medication. I know it is horribly frustrating, but please perservere!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Wow - I'll definately ask about the lactulose at the pharmacy. 100ml of it from the vet cost me $20 I believe.

I don't know how effective I will be with checking his abdomen myself. Moby is overweight (19lbs), and it's even difficult for the vets to feel it.

I think it was my fault it has gotten so bad, because Moby seems to strain a lot in general to poo and always had. So when I saw him straining sometimes I wouldn't notice because I had been accustomed to it.

Do you think litterbox size is an issue? Whenever Moby isn't feeling as well, he always takes a huge dump on my bed. Makes my house sound attractive I'm sure... I always thought it was in order to get my attention, but do you think it could be because there's more room? He's a large cat as I said and he has the large size litter box from Walmart, but maybe there are larger.

Moby just tried again to poop but couldn't. He's a funny cat. He seems to like to use the bathroom when you are there. And if he follows you into the bathroom and tap the box, he usually goes. I really hope he poops tonight or tomorrow, so I can sleep better knowing things are flowing better.

The vet trips are costly. I'm barely hanging on without the trips to the vet. I'm not good with stress in general, so the money and Moby's feelings are doing double time on me. Between rent, car payments/insurance/gas, food, credit card bills and cat care there's isn't too much left.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Bean...I ran across this site the other day. I haven't checked out all the links, but you may be able to find some financial assistance via these sites.

http://felinediabetes.com/vetbills.htm


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bean, if you want to try a larger litter box, Chevyman recommended an under the bed size Rubbermaid container. It's worth a try.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Have you asked your vet if they could do a payment plan with you?

Also....any medication from the vets office usually has an inflated cost. At least that is what I have found with the couple of medications/supplements that I have recently had to use as maintenance drugs.

I found a good website for pet medication....prices seemed pretty reasonable for the stuff I needed. I believe it is called vetamerica (not 100% sure).

I don't have to much advice on Moby's medical problem though. I can say that once you can get a switch over to the wet food. His weight will come down too. Zoee was 19-20 lbs when I got her on wet and last I checked she is 11 lbs.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

For a larger litterbox I use a 16W x 32L x 12H Rubbermaid container (actually I have 2 of them)...it's the only thing Kobi fits in. When I used a regular large size covered litterpan he would stand with his head and front feet outside of it and his back end in. With the 12" sides it's tall enough that they don't pee over the edge or kick litter out the sides either. Here's a pic..that's Kobi in the box with Holly supervising.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I have a bachelor apartment too so there isn't much room. I'll see what I can do about that though. "Alternative" cat litter boxes I mean.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I tried to pick up some lactulose today, but the pharmacy said they didn't carry it. Is there a brand name to look for or something?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here's some information, Bean:

http://www.canadapharmacy.com/cart/inde ... VAodrQOPqA

and one more:

http://www.canadadrugsonline.com//DrugM ... SgodkBLXkg


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Your can try Cephulac, Chronulac, Cholac, Constulose, or Enulose

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_lactulose.html


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

Bean,

Sorry you and Moby (cute name, btw) are going through this! I have a megacolon kitty, Squirt, who is on lactulose and cisapride. He is on 2.5 mg of cisapride 3x a day and 3 ccs of lactulose twice a day (which I know is quite a bit of lactulose. Most cats start at like 1 cc twice a day, which mine did, as well, but it was not effective at that small of a dose). He is 5 and he has had this going on for about 4 years or so.

Squirt is also on wet food only...I changed his food over about 6 weeks ago, and his stool has been a LOT softer, so I highly recommend it. When he was on dry food, he would poop on the carpet by the dining room table instead of the box, but since the wet food, he has pooped in the box all but once!

Here in the states, cisapride has been taken off of the human market, so it must be compounded and ordered online from an "animal" pharmacy. I don't know what your options are up there, but I am sure that your vet can provide you with more information. I can tell you that a months worth of cisapride costs me $35 plus $4 shipping and handling. 

Also, regarding fiber options for your kitty...all cats do not like pumpkin, and Squirt detests it! Another option is psyllium husks (metamucil). I mix 1/2 tsp of metamucil (thinking of switching to benefiber as he is getting wise to the texture of the metamucil) twice a day in his wet food. Again, this is quite a bit for a kitty. You could probably start with 1/4 tsp twice a day and see how it works with your kitty. (Side note: If your kitty actually ends up being diagnosed with megacolon, at some point, fiber can actually end up being a bad thing once the colon loses more and more motility. The fiber will only bulk up the stool more, making it even larger and harder to pass, instead of giving it the extra push it needs right now.)

I also wanted to mention that wet food has helped my cat lose weight, and constiption issues very often improve with weight loss, so if your cat loses some weight, you may see improvement in his health. 

Good luck to you and Moby. Although this is frustrating, know that it is managable, especially once you figure out the best regimen for Moby!

Karie and crew


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Moby had a small bowel movement last night, but only a hard lump came out.

I gave him a bath today, and it felt like there was a large mass at his anus. I couldn't feel around too much though, as I'm only one person and Moby is a biter (I have scars on my hands).

He's tried very hard to poop twice today that I have seen. I have been cleaning because my parents are visiting, but I have been in the same room with him most of the time.

It's Sunday and the vets are all closed except for the emergency clinic. I don't want to go that route as I've heard the work they do isn't the best, and they terribly expensive.

Is there anything I can do to aid a bowel movement? I'm just picturing him become distended, or whatever it's called when the colon comes out through the anus. The vet didn't say it could happen, but seen pictures of it in other animals.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Just an update - Moby finally pooped something substantial. Two large, hard balls last night (there were so dry they looked mummified), and two larger (but more regularly shaped) pieces a few minutes ago. Still hard though, and these ones smelled like compost (because they were in him a while? Maybe it's the pumpkin?).

However, he was throwing up late last night before the pooping. And he won't eat this morning.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, poor Moby  I've been following this thread...so sorry to hear he's still having difficulty.

I don't have experience with impaction issues, but since you mentioned having difficulty examining him I thought of a recent thread that might be helpful:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=39903

Good luck with Moby and keep us posted. Sending good thoughts to you both


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Poor Moby. I imagine that was very uncomfortable. Have you found the lactulose yet? 

If Moby drinks, I don't think a day without food will hurt, in and of itself. However, not eating can cause constipation. I hope he soon feels better, poor baby.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Just an update...

He hasn't pooped since Monday morning, so I'm going to call the vet this morning. I feel like I'm bugging them. I called Monday about Moby not eating, and yesterday for a question about medicine, and I'll probably call today to see if I should bring him in.

He's eating again, but not a huge amount. He was being terrible about taking his cisapride pills, but I bought some crunchy cat treats he loves and he'll usually eat it stuck to it. Falling that a pill with a crushed cat treat in a bit of chicken baby food works. The cat treat is key because it helps to hide the texture of the pill (he doesn't spit out the hard bits).

A little chicken baby food + water + lactulose works very good too. The syringes work, but I don't want to stress him out too much. Plus it takes much longer and is messy (for both Moby and the floor).

The hairball medicine hides will in the beef cat food I got him (I got the Friskies stuff in the bags with syrup - horrible stuff I know but better than some and he really likes it).

Another really good thing is that I found a lactulose source at the pharmacy right next to work. They priced up 100ml for me, but I have to check out whether it's the same dosage or consistence as that the vet is giving me. However at _*$3*_ compared to the $25 from the vet, that's a huge savings.[/i]


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't worry about bugging the vet, Bean! Your pet is sick, and you want to help him. The vet might want to change his dosage, but would need an update. I'm so glad Moby is eating a bit and taking his meds!  You are getting a great price on the lactulose! Just like that old song, "You better shop around!"


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm glad you found the Lactulose at the pharmacy. I knew that information about it being both a prescription and non-prescription drug in Canada would eventually come in handy! The concentration of the drug should be the same between the vet and the pharmacy. Double-checking is always a good thing though. I'm quite sure the only formulation is 667 mg/mL.

I second Jeanie. Don't feel at all bad about contacting the vet. You are concerned about Moby, and this is a critical time for him!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Just a quick post before I go to bed.

I saw the doctor today. Moby hates that place - he knows the scenery of the street leading up to it.

She gave Moby a rectal exam and found the stool to be soft and there to be no real reason for him not to be pooping at this point, other than maybe being scared from pooping last time as it hurt. She also says given his difficulty in pooping that she's quite certain he has some degree of megacolon and will have to take cisapride and lactulose permanently. The dosage of cisapride has been upped to 1 pill 3 times a day, the maximum for his (large) size.

She said if the problems persist to any major degree there's nothing else they can do other than surgery to remove the colon, and in doing so losing control over his bowels. I wouldn't go that route and would have to have him put down. Mainly not because of money issues or cleaning issues (although they are big issues) but I don't think Moby would be a happy kitty living like that. He'd be in a perpetual state of feeling like a bad kitty for making messes. 

Only time will tell if it gets to that though. I'm just happy I know for the most part what is going on.

Moby did poop today btw. After the inspection I carried him to get weighed. I don't know if it was the position he was in or what, but as we walked back to his kennel he let out a MASSIVE poop. Luckily it completely missed me (and the vet) as I was still holding him. It was a really good consistancy though, which is a good sign.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I've been following your troubles with Moby (but not much help, sorry!) and am glad things are looking better. I just thought your latest post about pooping at the office was funny - us vet people tend to bring it out in scared kitties. I can't tell you how often I get pood or peed on at work!

One of my favorite stories was a VERY old (I think close to 20!) kitty who would have on and off pooping problems. She hadn't gone in several days and they were worried, but didn't want to put her through too much. The doctor felt a very hard mass of stool she wanted to get out under sedation. She brought in an estimate for bloodwork beforehand, the anesthesia and everything else. After talking it all over, they finally agreed. I took the poor kitty back to get some blood. Got her on the table, got her in position and had the needle just inches away when she pooped ALL OVER the table! Talk about great timing! 

Keep your head up! I hope you're through the worst of this and you and Moby will have nothing but good times ahead of you.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It sounds as if Moby is headed in the right direction, the poop being soft is great news. Since he didn't eat for a day or so, he probably didn't have much to poop out. Hope things keep moving along :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bean, that's GREAT! You must be so relieved. I know how much you love Moby! Now that there is a bit less to worry about, maybe we can see some pictures of your beautiful Moby...and Julia too! 

Isn't this great? Only cat lovers would be understand why a massive BM would make us happy! That poor baby has been through the mill. Keeping him on canned food should help. God bless!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Another update - Moby still isn't pooping regularly. Is this normal in megacolon cats? It's been a couple days again...

He's starting to worry me again. Is it possible his colon is too degraded? He hasn't been straining to poop or anything...


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

This is normal for megacolon cats. You should worry about him maybe being to the point of needing an enema if he hasn't pooped in about 3 + days or so (rule of thumb if he is eating normally...if he is eating less than normal, it might take more days for him to go). A vet can generally feel a cat's tummy and know if he needs an enema or not. Case in point, I thought mine needed an enema Friday, but for some reason he has been on a "wet food strike" this week, and since he hasn't been eating as much, he wasn't "backed up" yet, per the vet. I started supplementing his diet with a bit of dry food, and he seems to be eating better, knock on wood.

Is Moby taking his cisapride 3 times a day? How much lactulose is he currently on? And what food is he on right now? Are you supplementing with fiber?

Karie and crew


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Moby is taking 3 pills of cisapride a day, but I'm not sure of the dosage of each pill. It's the maximum for his 19 pound weight. He's on 4ml of lactulose 3 times a day.

As of tonight it will actually be 3 days without pooping. I think anyway. I have another cat, but I think all the bowel movement since then have been hers.

Right now he's on a mix of wet and dry food, because he was eating dry before and I'm gradually changing over. Right now I'm feeding him Royal Canin Calorie Control dry and using Whiska's wet food (the chunks and gravy stuff). It's horrible food I know, but used to give it to him as a treat and I have some left over. I'm also tight on funds so I'll use that up and then payday hits... The gravy based foods also make it very easy to give his lactulose. 

I bought a couple bags of "Snappy Tom" food that's very liquidy from a reputable pet food store today, and I'll see if he likes them. If so, I'll use that for meds only (probably a tablespoon 3 times a day). I'm planning on buying Royal Canin Calorie Control cans for use as his main food, but I'm maxed out on money until this Thursday.

As for fibre, I bought canned pumpkin. I used it once and he seemed not to like it (he ate like 3/4 of it over the course of a couple hours - it was mixed with some canned food), but I'm going to try to mix it with the Snappy Tom stuff. He seems to get turned off of foods pretty quick by mixing things into it, but loves anything that's mixed with a gravy based wet food. When I'd tried to pumpkin earlier it was with some regular canned food.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Just a really quick update - he pooped last night. Maybe I freak out too much.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hey Craig....Do you know that the Royal Canin Calorie Control food is made exclusively of by-products. And the first listed is 'meat by-products' which means that it's basically mystery meat. Then it lists chicken by-products. If memory serves correctly Royal Canin food is very heavily priced for the quality. 

I would recommend going for a no by-product food with small amounts of unprocessed grains like Natural Balance if you can get it up there. Also, the calorie control/lite foods are usually loaded with carbs, which just like in humans, make the cat crave more. I think going with a standard, high quality wet food is your best chance of getting him to lose weight. And will also be easiest on his digestive system as it's the type of diet his body was designed for.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bean, I think you're being conscientious, not freaking out. I'm glad Moby was able to have a bm by himself. 

You know about the recall on some canned foods, don't you? Just in case:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=40147


----------



## duncan (Jan 17, 2006)

I've went through this with my cat. He was eating dry Science Diet and after allot of reading on the subject and a second trip over to the vet, 3 months later (after going on a high fiber diet that she told me to do) I solved it. I changed to a food hi in meat products and low in corn meal and corn gluten--Innova worked for him. It took awhile to get them to switch. I also got him to eat can food after a couple of months.

Find a food hi in meat products and low in the corn meal, etyc, that they like. try to buy small bags at the beggining to find soemthing they like. I ended up finding something at a feed store.

it's an ordeal and I could never get them to eat the pumpkin, but, now that they problem has cleared up I quit trying. It has been a year now with no problems.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh, man...went through all this for 3 years with good ole Pearlie.

What worked best for her was to mix her cisapride with spoonful of meat baby food and a half teaspoon of mineral oil. My vet also recommended extra fiber and lactulose, but I figured she had enough bulk to her stools and what she really needed was something to keep everything moving through more easily so I tried mineral oil and it worked great. Just one thing, won't Moby eat his meds off a spoon if they're mixed with baby food? If you keep the baby food in the fridge it thickens up a bit and is easier to feed if he'll take it that way.

Having the cisapride compounded in a liquid form helped things a lot too. It was easier to mix and flavored so Pearl took it a lot easier. If the cisapride from the vet is getting too expensive, look into what the price would be at a compounding pharmacy if Moby doesn't mind liquid medication. The pharmacy will want a prescription from your vet before they make it for you, but when you talk to the vet about it you could always say the cat fights the pills and you'd like to try flavored liquid instead of telling him it costs too much if you don't want to. I know sometimes they get huffy when a client hints that their prices are too high but if you need a maintenance medication to keep your pet alive I feel they shouldn't be milking something like that for too much profit, you know?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Duncan is correct...Innova (but not the EVO line) would also be a good choice of food. Here's a list below of some other brands of food that would be good.The reason I say don't get EVO or the grain free versions of Welness and Merrick is that Moby needs good grains to provide fiber. Very low carb diets, just by themselves, can cause constipation so you don't want to add to Moby's problem by not having any grains in his food. But you want good grains; unprocessed rice, oats, barley etc. No corn. 

Innova (not EVO)
Natural Balance
Wellness (not the grain free flavors)
Merrick (not the grain free flavors)
Blue Spa
Felidae
Eagle Pack
Organix
Pet Promise
Newman's Own Organics
California Natural
Evolve
Natural Life
Chicken Soup
PetGuard

Edit to fix Moby's name


----------



## duncan (Jan 17, 2006)

Also when my Benjamin was going thru this they did x-rays and he didn't have an enlarged colon. it simply was too large for him to pass. Stick to finding a new food. They will come around if you don't give in. You want avoid the cisapride if you as it was taken off the market for people. And because of side effects that all meds have.

I became discouraged when trying many of the foods suggested that was good for them as they turned their nose up and some I had to order as it was available in my area, which is a total drag. Then I thought to call some feed stores and found the Innova. Its about the same price as Science diet. 

Duncan


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

Of course it is better to avoid medicine if you can, but cisapride is still approved as being "safe" for cats, and I have not seen any side effects in my cat, who does have an enlarged colon and truly needs the medication. I have read that side effects can include abdominal pain and diarrhea, but have seen no signs of either. 

I also wanted to mention that if you try the baby food for Moby's meds, make sure you buy the kind w/out onions, mostly Stage 2, as most Stage 3 and 4 have onions. 

Other options to help with getting Moby his meds are chicken broth (low sodium), cottage cheese, yogurt, and you could also sprinkle something like parmesan cheese, bonito flakes, or chicken crumbles on his wet food to make it even more appealing. Heating the wet food up in the microwave for a few seconds (to make the smell even more potent) and then adding the meds is an option as well. Just make sure there are no "hot spots" before serving.  

Karie and crew


----------



## duncan (Jan 17, 2006)

How long has your cat been on cisperide? I am glad to hear that he is doing well on it as I stressed over it when my vet suggested it.

I know if you have no choice you have to do it as people do and I think the baby food is a great idea. I am going to buy some for a treat and see if they will eat it. I would rather feed them baby food than can food anymore. 

Duncan


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Duncan...Your comment about rather feeding baby food than canned food...I'm assuming you know that's not a viable option, but just in case you don't...baby food should only be used to entice them to eat when they don't want to or the occasional treat. It's not nutritionally complete for a cat, so they can't eat it instead of canned cat food.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I only feed baby food when Moby is being really difficult. It don't feed it too often (I haven't had to touch it in a week).

I got back from the vet today with a month supply of cisapride. If Moby has to maintain this dosage I don't know what to do. It's $100 ($97) a month, and the wet food is more expensive too. I'm guessing it will run me $60 a month. I don't know if I can physically do that.

I don't know what to do.  

I guess I'll stick with it for now and see how it goes. But I can barely make ends meet as it is - I don't know how I'll pull it off. I feel so pathetic - I'm 28 and I'm not close to being able to save money or having a family...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bean, please try to think positively. Explain your situation to the vet. You are a talented artist and a wonderful person. Please know that! And Moby might need only a maintenance diet and the inexpensive meds. Also, it's possible you can get cisapride at the drugstore. Please ask. 

This organization might help you:

http://felinediabetes.com/vetbills.htm (Ignore the diabetes part; your cat doesn't have to have diabetes.)

Remember what Sky Eyes Woman posted:


> Having the cisapride compounded in a liquid form helped things a lot too. It was easier to mix and flavored so Pearl took it a lot easier. If the cisapride from the vet is getting too expensive, *look into what the price would be at a compounding pharmacy if Moby doesn't mind liquid medication. The pharmacy will want a prescription from your vet before they make it for you, but when you talk to the vet about it you could always say the cat fights the pills and you'd like to try flavored liquid instead of telling him it costs too much if you don't want to.* I know sometimes they get huffy when a client hints that their prices are too high but if you need a maintenance medication to keep your pet alive I feel they shouldn't be milking something like that for too much profit, you know?


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I would really check around for the prescription. Like I said I have found that anything I got at the vets office was more expensive than other places I have got it. 

I usually just type the name in the search engine and look around til I find the cheapest.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Yeah - I'll look. People have said to look at a pharmacy for cisapride, and I can try, but I doubt they would have it as it was pulled from the human market.

I figure something out. It's just been hard lately. I don't deal with anxiety well, and used to take medicine for it. I was pretty good for a while, but this whole experience has been taking it's toll lately. So I spazz out every so often.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

opps - maybe I'm confused as to what a compounding pharmacy is.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

A compounding pharmacy can take medications and do special things with them to make the meds more palatable, particularly for pets and kids. They can make liquid meds, flavored with tuna, beef, chicken etc. Sometimes they can make treats with the meds in them. Some meds can be put into a gel that can then be put on the inside of the ear and is absorbed through the skin. All kind of cool things to get pets to take their meds. Since these pharmacies cater to pets, they should have Cisapride in stock. 

I've dealt with compounding pharmacies and I wouldn't consider them to be a less expensive alternative. However, I have found that online pharmacies are usually much less expensive, especially since you're in Canada. Do a search and see what you come up with. You vet will need to write you a prescription that you fax to the pharmacy or your vet can call it into them if they're willing (I know my vet will only write the prescription). FYI...cisapride is also known as Propulsid.


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

Duncan,

My cat has been on cisapride for about 2 months now. He gets cisapride 3 times a day and is also on lactulose and benefiber, and now his diet is mostly wet food. He still only poops about every 2.5-3 days, and I have to watch him very carefully to determine if he needs an enema or not. So far he has only needed two, and those have happened when I have experimented with his food or meds to see if I could make things better for him. Anyways, live and learn, I guess. Glad your kitty only needed a change in diet and not the medicine!  

Karie and crew


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Moby pooed again sometime last night. Not too much though. The first lump was rather wide, so he must be still stretched out inside. It wasn't super hard, but it wasn't soft either. Probably about normal, but I was hoping it would be soft for a while to help get thinks back to normal. I think the problem is he isn't drinking as much with the wet food. I make it pretty soupy when I give it to him, but I never see him actually drink now. Maybe he does when I'm not in the room?

A poop two days later is good nonetheless though. He pooed on Saturday night / Sunday morning, and this morning.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Glad things are getting better  

Am I right in thinking that a cat can get nearly all their water requirements from their wet food? If so, perhaps if you are making it 'soupy' he might not need to drink.


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, cats that eat wet food drink a lot less water overall (this is normal), as they get a lot of water from wet food. If you look at the can, I think most say about 78% moisture. 

Also, megacolon cats that are constipated often get a drier poop "plug" towards the "exit", and then the rest of the poop builds up behind that. As far as him being "stretched out inside", when you say he is still that way, once he is streched out, he stays that way...thus the term "megacolon". The part that is stretched out in diameter is going to be more towards the opening. If his megacolon gets worse over time, his colon will begin to strech in diameter further on in.

Karie and crew


----------



## duncan (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi katwill,

I am sure I will have to have my cat on that, as well, as time goes on. But I am hoping to keep it at bay as long as possible. I would ahte to start having to give him enemas. I shudder. 

I understand about the baby food not replacing cat food. That won't happen as they turn their nose up at that as well. I can't even get them to try the cat milk. 

Duncan


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

Duncan,

I have yet to give him an enema myself, although he has had a few at the vet. They are going to show me how to do it next time, though, so I can start doing it at home and avoid the $55 per enema cost. Can't say I am looking forward to it, but it will be less stress on the cat and on the pocketbook. 

Squirt has had beef baby food (mixed with wet food) a few times recently so I can get him to finish his meds off. He LOVES that stuff!

Karie and crew


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Update:

Moby is pooping more regularly now, although it still seems a bit harder than it probably should be. They're smaller, so I don't think they're continuing the stretching, but I would still like it if they were more pliable.

I had to visit my parents for the weekend as I had a previously scheduled appointment there I had to keep. I took Moby so I could give him his medication (I usually wouldn't, as it's a 3 hour drive each way). My parents have a dog too, so I was worried he'd be a bit stressed because of that too. But everything worked out ok. He got more exercise that weekend because of the bigger house and constantly following me around, and his bowel movements occur dailly, sometimes more than once a day. They're slowed again already though. It's hard to get him to that much exercise at home...

I'm trying to talk to the vet for an update and when to reduce his medication, but I keep calling the office and the doctor never returns my calls.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bean, I'm so glad Moby is more regular now! Have you been able to find a better price on cysapride...through the mail or at a pharmacy? If not, I would order through the mail.

It's disheartening that the vet is not returning your calls.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Regarding exercise...do you have a laser pointer? You can pack a great amount of exercise into a small space with one of those...whether you have them chasing in a circle or jumping up and down on the furniture...you can basically lead them whereever you want them to go, so vertical surfaces can become part of the game. You can get one in most pet stores for under $10 (US).


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

doodlebug said:


> Regarding exercise...do you have a laser pointer? You can pack a great amount of exercise into a small space with one of those...whether you have them chasing in a circle or jumping up and down on the furniture...you can basically lead them whereever you want them to go, so vertical surfaces can become part of the game. You can get one in most pet stores for under $10 (US).


I've read a lot that laser pointers are thought to be bad. It stresses them out that they can't physically catch it. I've actually read of cats developing mental disorders if they chase laser pointers a lot.

I'm just going to try and play with him a lot more.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought I would post in this thread just to officially end it.

Moby passed away today after a vet visit. He had a heart attack.

Otherwise he was doing very good with his megacolon problems. Although I think the combination of his weight and the stress of the vet visits ultimately were major factors in his death. He didn't deal with vets well in the first place, and was much worse after the enemas and such.

Good luck to those who may reference this post for your impaction and megacolon problems. Good luck to you! It can be a bit much at times, but with treatment they can lead relatively normal lives.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bean, my dear friend, I am so very sorry. You made his life so much better, and I know he made you happy.


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

Craig,

I am so very sorry for your loss. Know that you did everything that you could for Moby, and that he is happy and whole somewhere once again.

Please take care of yourself!

Karie and crew


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

My heart goes out to you, Sending giant Hugs! RIP sweet Moby!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Bean has posted a tribute to Moby on the Rainbow Bridge forum...

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=41273


----------

